# Red blood parrots and Red devil - are they compatable?



## dwsandy (Mar 22, 2012)

Someone is offering to take my fish of my hands. I want to make sure its a good match. 
This is what he put - I am asking you guys since your the experts. I want to make sure my fish is happy in his/her new home. Also I am not sure what the sex is, is there a way to tell? 
I can post pics. I just don't have the time to research all this so I need your help pretty please ")

This is his email

Hi I'm interested in you red devil fish. I currently have a 75 gallon fish tank set up with blood parrots in it and I know for sure he can go with them since blood parrots come from red
devil mixed inter breed.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

The fact that parrots are mixed bred from Red Devils doens't mean they will be fine together. Lots of fish fight their own speicies but not other species. Blood Parrots are generally a pretty peaceful fish, so i don't think you will have problems mixing the two. PLus the Red Devil will probably pair off with one of the Blood Parrots.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A 75gal tank would be a red-devil only sized tank, no tank mates. They'll likely be killed.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

dont do it, death awaits those parrots in all likelyhood


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

There is no definitive outcome that they can not live together. All you can do is put them in together and see how they get along.


----------



## dwsandy (Mar 22, 2012)

I still have the fish, his name is Big Daddy. lol. Thank you for your replies. I feel bad for him because it is like he is in a jail cell. This hexagon tank is too small for him. 
This will teach me to do my research on the potential size on fishes.  I think it is a red devil. Is there a place for me to post a picture? I have one of those sucker fish and he is always trying to attack him. I was told by someone it is because of the lack of swim space. The tank is 40-50 gal but because it is hexagon and therefor not much swim space. He and the sucker fish is all I have in there. Can someone come to my house and adopt him? Or meet me somewhere? I will be honest here, I have a severely autistic child and not a lot of time.


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

My red devil is 4 inches and for a long time I kept him in a 20 gal. He is crazy.I finally took him and moved him to a 55 gal and he's still crazy.I can't have any thing in his tank not even a pleco.


----------



## dwsandy (Mar 22, 2012)

Crash, they certainly do have a huge amounts of personality. He is always playing "interior decorator". We have gotten attached to him so I am having a hard time relocating him. We have had several offers, but I won't give him to just anyone. It has to be a good fit. I wonder if the local aquarium would take him. He would have lots of space to swim!


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

55is too small for a devil and the parrot would be at a disadvantage because of there mouth shap


----------

